# My psychiatrist is leaving...



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

"I didn't ask him why or where he was going, as I didn't know if that would be appropriate."

Asking why would have been okay, maybe you should ask him just to get it off your mind.

I would try to get him to recommend a replacement, hopefully he knows which ones do things the same way he does. 

I'm sorry about this, when stuff like this happens I always start feeling cursed and it takes me a while to get back to normal.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm sorry that he's leaving 
In my five years in the mental health service, I've had no less than four psychiatrists 'leave' on me. I don't get attached to anyone anymore.
Are you gonna see some one else after him? You may want to work with two psychiatrists at once, so you can get ready for changing over


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I suppose if they were staying local they would have let you know.  It can be a tough situation, especially with someone who has SA. It makes this situation a bit more challenging for you. Treat your relationship with your new doc as a trial basis. Give them a few sessions and then evaluate if they seem like a good fit in your life. If not, don't be afraid to ask for a new doc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would think that he would need to help you find a replacement. That's just wrong to leave and not help his patients.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

While I too question the ethics of his abrupt leave, when you switch, it isn't as bad as you would think. I have had to switch numerous times because of school and financing. 

One thing that you learn to do, is to carry the torch of your life story. You will be repeating a lot of the same things to a new person. While that may sound counterproductive, it does help you to recall things that you have learned and it helps you to move forward. Plus having a history with another person can sometimes spoil their objectivity. You're there to do work and for support. Sure, it's nice to form a relationship with a person, but the sole purpose is self-improvement.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

You know I really disagree with the outlook on them leaving (the last few posts above this one.) They have lives just like anyone else. They might be moving to a bigger practice, one that pays better, or have a spouse that wants to relocate out of state, etc. Just because they are leaving that particular practice doesn't mean that they are doing a bad thing. They just might be helping people in a different geographic location.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been through the same thing with therapists and psychiatrists it sucks when they leave and you gotta start over with someone new. I know what its like especially when you find somoene you like and have opened up to them. Sorry to hear :squeeze


----------

